
Why Apple believes it’s an AI leader–and why it says critics have it all wrong - 2bit
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/08/apple-explains-how-it-uses-machine-learning-across-ios-and-soon-macos/3/#hm-training-may-29
======
rmorey
Good post, but this is a link to the third page of the article. This is the
1st page: [https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/08/apple-explains-
how-i...](https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/08/apple-explains-how-it-uses-
machine-learning-across-ios-and-soon-macos/)

